# Fidschi



## MartinVahldiek (3. Januar 2003)

Hallihallo und frohes neues jahr,

vor einiger zeit hatte ich schonmal nach Erfahrungen in Neuseeland gefragt. Auf dem Weg dorthin werde ich einen Aufenthalt auf Fidschi haben :z . Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen. Küste oder Big Game?
Bin zur besten Tunfischzeit da. Evtl. kennt jemand auch nen Skipper.
Hauptsächlich dachte ich aber an Fliegenfischen von der Küste aus. Es soll extra Fliegenschnüre für diese warmen regionen geben. Weiß da jemand was drüber?

Danke


Martin


----------



## angeltreff (3. Januar 2003)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Experten hier etwas rar gesät.  :c  Kannst Du englisch? Gerade für Big-Game gibt es bei den Amis ein paar Foren.


----------



## ullsok (3. Januar 2003)

Poste deine Anfrage doch mal hier:

http://www.chatmefree.it/seaspin-forum/ 

Dort dreht es sich zwar hauptsächlich ums Spinnfischen, aber evtl. bekommst du auch weitergehende Infos.


----------



## Dorschi (30. Mai 2003)

*Fischen in Neuseeland*

Hallo Martin!

War zu Anfang des Jahres in Neuseeland und auch mal fischen.
Ist ein ausgezeichnetes Angelland.
In den Inlandflüssen kann man herrlich Forellen fischen.
Muß ein Fliegenfischerparadies sein.
Ist aber scheinpflichtig.
(Angelerlaubnis kaufen!)
Forellen sind nur den Anglern vorbehalten und dürfen nicht komerziell gefangen werden. 
Meeresfischen ist frei für alle!
Big Game wird großgeschrieben (Striped Marlin und Thun).
Fast jeder Neuseeländer hat ein eigenes Boot. Und so ist auch Charter günstig zu bekommen. 
Auch Tagestrips mit gutem Gerät werden angeboten. Fischfinder ist üblich an Bord. Anngelläden mit allem, was das Herz begehrt gibt es in jedem größeren Ort.
Ich war 2x naturköderfischen auf Snapper!
Gab jede Menge Fun! und auch gut was für den Topf.
Der Skipper wahr sehr bemüht und hat uns nach einer 1/2 Stunde Fahrt an den Fisch gebracht. Gefischt wurde nur mit einem Seitenarm und lecKer Squid (Oktopus, Leicht als Tiefkühlblock in jedem Supermarkt zu haben ) als Köder.  Darauf stehen die Snappies.
Und wenn sie dann gebissen haben, gibt es einen nicht zu verachtenden Drill. 

2 Adlerrochen wurden wieder releast. 

Es gibt dort auch Felsendorsche (Wesentlich kleiner, als unsere)
Beifang kleiner Hai und Stargazer

Nach einem schönen Angelnachmittag wurde dann mit ca 6 Kilo Fisch ein leckeres Barbeque gezaubert. Tauchlehrer André steuerte noch eine frisch gefangene Languste bei.


Nimm Dir viel Zeit für diesen Urlaub!
Neuseeland lohnt 3 Wochen mindestens.
Habe auch noch eine Angelzeitschrift von dort und kannTipps über Skipper und Tauchlehrer geben

Hoffe, mein Beitrag kommt nicht zu spät!"

Grüße
Dorschi


 #h #h #h #h


----------

